# wireless 3com pcmcia [risolto]

## deneb4

Ho un'acer 1501lmi e per il wireless le ho provate tutte.

Prima con ndiswrapper seguendo la procedura andava tutto ok, ma con iwlist wlano0 scan non mi trovava la rete. 

Poi ho scoperto che esistono dei driver testing open source per linux, e ho deciso di provarli. Mi è stato detto di istallare alcuni pacchetti, tra cui cogito per poter scaricare softMAC. Ma cogito mi da il seguente errore:

```

#  cg clone http://softmac.sipsolutions.net/softmac-2.6.git/

defaulting to local storage area

Fetching head...

Fetching objects...

/usr/bin/cg-fetch: line 148: git-http-fetch: command not found

cg-fetch: objects fetch failed

cg-clone: fetch failed

```

Quindi ho riprovato con ndiswrapper ma adesso non mi crea neanche più la wlan0 .

Inizio a pensare che la mia scheda intagrata non funzionerà mai!Last edited by deneb4 on Wed Jan 25, 2006 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

intanto potresti iniziare a dare qualche informazione in piu'.... come...

```
# lspci 
```

poi facendo qualche ricerca in internet...

http://www.lingula.org.uk/laptop/aspire1500.html

vedi che se ci sono riusciti altri ci riuscirai anche tu...   :Wink: 

Non disperare...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deneb4

In quel sito ci ero già stato e lì consiglia di utilizzare ndiswrapper ...programma che già ho provato ad usare, con tutti i driver possibili che sono riuscito a trovare.

Ho seguito la seguente procedura:

ndiswrapper-i driver.inf

ndiswrapper-m 

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 

e se tutto ok

iwlist wlan0 scan ma ho sempre ottenuto : # 

wlan0     No scan results 

l'unica cosa che potrebbe essere è che i driver a 64 bit che ho trovato non erano giusti per mia scheda...(anche se non sono mai riuscito neanche quando avevo il sistema a 32...

Cmq questo è il risultato di lspci:

```

# lspci|grep Broadcom

00:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

```

Ovviamente sono sicuro di non aver problemi di ricezione, ho il router a 20 cm e la scheda interna sotto windows funziona perfettamente!!

----------

## neryo

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'unica cosa che potrebbe essere è che i driver a 64 bit che ho trovato non erano giusti per mia scheda...(anche se non sono mai riuscito neanche quando avevo il sistema a 32...
> 
> 

 

io proverei con i driver giusti a 32 bit   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deneb4

a 32 non va uguale ...anche perchè ndiswrapper è compilato e 64 bit.

----------

## neryo

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> a 32 non va uguale ...anche perchè ndiswrapper è compilato e 64 bit.

 

beh quindi per farlo funzionare devi compilare a 32 nidiswrapper ed usare il driver win a 32 chiaramente.. non puo funzionare con un driver a 64 non corretto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pancu

Ho il tuo stesso problema.

Ho installato i driver a questo link http://users.chariot.net.au/~xsmith/stuff/64-bit_Broadcom_54g_Drivers.zip la scheda viene rilevata ma non risponde ai comandi.

Ora proverò a installare ndiswrapper a 32bit.

Per farlo, chiedo a voi, è sufficiente aggiungere a package.keywords a fianco del nome del pacchetto x86???

Grazie!

----------

## Maxxer

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ora proverò a installare ndiswrapper a 32bit.
> 
> Per farlo, chiedo a voi, è sufficiente aggiungere a package.keywords a fianco del nome del pacchetto x86???

 

No, non è così semplice. 

Comunque che ci fai poi con un modulo a 32bit e un kernel a 64bit?

Hai provato ad impostare a mano la rete (iwconfig/ifconfig) e vedere se ndiswrapper va?

Hai provato a fare un ifconfig wlan0 up prima di fare iwlist?

ciao

maxxer

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> Broadcom 802.11a/g wireless ethernet
> 
> There is no Linux driver for this device due to global political reasons and not because Broadcom doesn't want to make one. Thankfully, there is a solution to this problem in the x86-32 world.. use ndiswrapper and the normal Windows XP driver available from the Acer support website. If you follow the instructions to the letter it's a trivial matter to install this driver. I was surprised how easy it was and how well it worked. You'll need to recompile and install every time you recompile the kernel. Note: The Broadcom NDIS driver needs the full ACPI system to be installed and running, the boot option of acpi=ht is not good enough and the module will fail to load.

 

----------

## deneb4

ho un portatile quindi l'acpi lo uso ...il kernel ho provato a ricompilarlo più volte ...probabilmente c'è un'altra variabile in gioco o probabilmente un problema di versioni...e cmq un 'ndiswrapper a 32 bit su un sistema a 64 ha senso ... io mi accontanterei molto volentieri...

Ma ad istallare ndiswrapper a 32 come devo fare..c'è forse un'opzione del gcc??

Così amgari faccio una prova...con i driver del mio cd del portatile(che sono a 32)

ho provato csia con ifconfig che che iwconfig,ma se provo a cambiare ad esempio l'essid non lo fa!!

----------

## Maxxer

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> e cmq un 'ndiswrapper a 32 bit su un sistema a 64 ha senso

 

la mia interrogazione era retorica. un modulo a 32bit non si caricherà mai in un kernel a 64! 

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> ho provato csia con ifconfig che che iwconfig,ma se provo a cambiare ad esempio l'essid non lo fa!!

 

ndiswrapper non imposta l'essid se non c'è un AP a cui collegarsi. quando l'hai provato avevi un ap funzionante a portata di rete?

hai provato i drivers di questa pagina? http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List

quando carichi il modulo ndiswrapper cosa ti scrive in dmesg?

----------

## deneb4

su quel link ho scoperto una cosa molto interessante!!! 

Sto rifacendo tutto da capo come mi hai consigliato...ancora non ho finito, ma sul qual sito, Tutte le Broadcom elencate hanno in chipset BCM4318. 

Mentre molte Belkin hanno il chipset BCM4306.

Guardate il mio lspci:

```

#lspci|grep Broadcom

00:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

```

cioè Broadcom ma con chipset BCM4306, forse devo provare i driver della Belkin!!

EDIT 1:

Ho provato i driver, quelli della Broadcom non mi rilevano l'hardware, con quelli della Belkin, ndiswrapper mi dice invalid driver e poi non sono a 64 bit!!

ma è possibile che sul sito della broadcom la mia cheda non esiste?? Io driver per la mia scheda a 64 bit non li trovo!!Last edited by deneb4 on Tue Jan 17, 2006 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cioè Broadcom ma con chipset BCM4306, forse devo provare i driver della Belkin!!

 

http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html

----------

## deneb4

Li avevo già provati da quel sito sono a 32 bit :

dmesg:

```
ndiswrapper version 1.7 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:149): Windows driver is not 64-bit; bad magic: 010B

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:218): couldn't prepare driver 'bcmwl5'

ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:112): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

```

----------

## deneb4

ma non c'è nessuno che ha questa scheda che funziona con un sisteme a 64 bit e può madarmi i driver?...magari per e-mail...

o che può dirmi quali moduli del kernel sono necessari così posso fare qualche prova...

----------

## deneb4

Dopo molte ricerche su driver ottengo questo cioè non ho risolto il problema!!!

```
#dmesg|tail -n 9

ndiswrapper version 1.7 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:571): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver netbc564 (,10/01/2002,3.70.17.5) loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ndiswrapper: using irq 21

wlan0: vendor: ''

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0b:6b:48:dd:d7 using driver netbc564, 14E4:4320.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA; AES/CCMP with WPA

tux deneb # iwconfig wlan0

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

tux deneb # iwlist wlan0 scan

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,

but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features

may not be available...

wlan0     No scan results

```

----------

## TwoMinds

...i driver di cui parli sono in portage...

```

emerge bcm43xx

```

----------

## Maxxer

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...i driver di cui parli sono in portage...
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge bcm43xx
> ...

 

sono ancora troppo instabili...

----------

## neryo

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*   ...i driver di cui parli sono in portage...
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge bcm43xx
> ...

 

io ti consiglio di provarli.. leggiti anche questo post che parla di questi driver 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410240-highlight-netwireless+bcm43xx.html

----------

## Maxxer

 *neryo wrote:*   

> io ti consiglio di provarli..

 

li ho provati, e non riesco a trasmettere dati. mi si associa ma non trasmette

----------

## stelinux

4 daneb4

4 curiosity I installed cogito and with your istructions I downloaded all softmac-2.6

Now, can you post me how can I use softmac ? Would you that I mail you these software ?

Edit: OOOPPPSSS, non mi ero accorto ne di essere sul forum italiano, ne che il software fosse il kernel linux. Pardon ma ultimamente bevo troppo  :Smile: 

----------

## deneb4

ora ho trovato una scheda 3com nel cassetto ...driver istallati, ma ho lo stesso identico problema, non trova la rete...problema di kernel?? 

che moduli posso guardare??

----------

## neryo

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> ora ho trovato una scheda 3com nel cassetto ...driver istallati, ma ho lo stesso identico problema, non trova la rete...problema di kernel?? 
> 
> che moduli posso guardare??

 

scusa ma non capisco.. di che tipo di scheda stai parlando ora? una pci, una pcmcia? nessuno è veggente qui.. e se posti in maniera precaria non avrai sicuramente un aiuti chiari e mirati.

comunque i driver come li hai installati? prima di installare driver a "muzzo".. hai controllato che non ci sia il supporto nel kernel? evitiamo di fare casini... poi se non la vede nella pcmcia vuol dire che hai qualche problema con il driver del bridge... sicuro che il driver del bridge sia caricato (lsmod)? una volta che ti vede la scheda allora puoi pensare di usarla...e di installare il driver.. prima no.

----------

## deneb4

scusate ma per la 3com avevo aperto un` altro post ..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424066-highlight-.html

perche all`inizio avevo altri problemi. Ma poi alla fine sono arrivato allo stesso punto!!

Comunque e` una pcmcia.Altre indicazioni tipo lspci sono sul link

----------

## Maxxer

se hai lo stesso problema con due schede diverse in effetti il problema si sposta da ndiswrapper a qualcos'altro. 

la scheda di rete wired ti funziona? l'AP hai detto che funziona in windows, vero?

----------

## deneb4

esatto da win funziona tutto perfetto. Inoltre per semplificare la configurazione non ho messo password. Connessione senza wpe nè wpa. senza firewall.

EDIT 1: Sto provando a compilare alcuni moduli e continuo a provare e mi sonon accorto che ogni volta che provo con 

dhcpcd atml0 se poi leggo in dmesg mi dà atml0: no IPv6 routers present.

Inoltre dando iwconfig atml0: 

atml0     ATMEL RFMD  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          NWID:off/any  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz

  Access Point: 00:14:C1:07:D7:D5   Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm  

          Sensitivity:0/0

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=90/100  Noise level=0/0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

cioè mi dà il giusto "Wireless MAC address" del router...non so se è dovuto al fatto che sono collegato allo stesso router tramite cavo di rete...

EDIT2 e poi leggendo sopra è da notare che:

   Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=90/100

 che dovrebbe significare che rileva il segnale, ma ....bo??

----------

## Maxxer

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

>   Access Point: 00:14:C1:07:D7:D5

 

che io sappia quando è così è associato...

----------

## deneb4

ho scoperto un'altra cosetta..appena dhcpcd termina, la scheda non è più "up" potrebbe significare qualcosa?

tux deneb # ifconfig atml0 up

tux deneb # ifconfig atml0

atml0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:F7:18:AA

   inet6 addr: fe80::204:75ff:fef7:18aa/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x100

tux deneb # dhcpcd atml0

tux deneb # ifconfig atml0

atml0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:75:F7:18:AA

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x100

----------

## deneb4

ricontrollando le impostazioni del ruoter, mi sono ricordato che per farlo connettere avevo attivato VC1, ma non so cosa sia, potrebbe essere questo che genera confusione??

EDIT1:

Sembra assurdo ma la comunità linux non sa come mai la mia wireless su linux non funziona!! Sia in questo forum,(non è una critica) sia nel forum di slacky sia in slackware-italia, sia nel chan di gentoo su azzurra. Ora i punti sono 2:

1) Sono particolarmente sfigato e la mia scheda non funzionarà mai;

2) Forse non sono stato abbastanza bravo con il postare i miei problemi;

A questo punto se qualcuno segue ancora questo topic  io chiedo un parere, dopo (complessivamente) un mese che ci smanetto, mi conviene lasciar perdere, oppure secondo voi devo continuare a cercare soluzioni e magari postare tutto dal tipo di router al .config?? ditemi voi ...io sto perdendo le speranze...

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## deneb4

bene...con un livecd sono riuscito a far funzionare la scheda. Quindi un modo per farla funzionare anche su gentoo esiste.

La differenza tra la scheda riconusciuta dal cdlive e da gentoo e che nel cdlive , il  Link Quality non è 0/100. Questo fatto deve assere perforza dovuto a un problema software.

Ho provato a compilare il kernel con il .config di un mio amico a cui la scheda funziona.  e non ho ottenuto risultati, quindi deduco che il problema non dipenda dal kernel...ma farò altre prove.

Magari il problema è dovuto a qualche modulo che non si carica, magari è possibile che un modulo sia proprio responsabile della ricezione del segnale???

O magari potrei provare ad utilizzare i driver di windows attraverso ndiswrapper piuttosto che i driver per linux??

----------

## Shocker580

Probabilmente dico una stupidata, la live che hai provato dove la scheda funziona è a 32 o 64bit ?

----------

## deneb4

la live è a 32 bit...dici che è quello che fa la differenza?... sembra strano dato che i driver li ho compilati...

EDIT1:

Ho istallato un'interfaccia grafica carina

http://deneb84.altervista.org/schermata2.jpg

...allora ecco quello che mi dice...sembra che ha il mac dell'ap ma non l'ip...

Ho provato con iwconfig atml0 ap 192.168.2.1 ma :

```

# iwconfig atml0 ap 192.168.2.1

Interface atml0 doesn't support IP addresses

atml0     Interface doesn't support IP addresses

Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :

    invalid argument "192.168.2.1".

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # iwconfig atml0 ap 192.168.2.1
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa ma questo comando che significa????

ti sei letto il man di iwconfig?

dubito che "ap" prenda come parametro un indirizzo ip... semmai un indirizzo mac...

Secondo me ti conviene documentarti su come funziona la wireless prima di cercare aiuto esterno....

----------

## deneb4

se mi sono sbagliato con un comando...non vuol dire che non sono informato...ma mi sembra che il mio problema non lo sa risolvere nessuno.... ho provato a seguire più guide passo passo, a seguire i consigli che mi hanno dato su IRC, i consigli che mi hano dato su altri forum, ho portato il pc alla facoltà di informatica(dove ci sono 100 persone con linux e la stessa scheda) ma evidentemente c'è qualcosa di strano ... se vi da fastidio che continuo a inserire i risultati che ottengo su questo topic ...è vostro dovere dirmelo...accetterò il volere della comunità!!

----------

## neryo

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> se mi sono sbagliato con un comando...non vuol dire che non sono informato...ma mi sembra che il mio problema non lo sa risolvere nessuno.... ho provato a seguire più guide passo passo, a seguire i consigli che mi hanno dato su IRC, i consigli che mi hano dato su altri forum, ho portato il pc alla facoltà di informatica(dove ci sono 100 persone con linux e la stessa scheda) ma evidentemente c'è qualcosa di strano ... se vi da fastidio che continuo a inserire i risultati che ottengo su questo topic ...è vostro dovere dirmelo...accetterò il volere della comunità!!

 

come ti ho gia' detto ti conviene provare a 32 bit.. visto che con la live funziona! evidentemente ci sono ancora dei problema con i driver a 64.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> se vi da fastidio che continuo a inserire i risultati che ottengo su questo topic ...è vostro dovere dirmelo...accetterò il volere della comunità!!

 

Stavo esprimendo solo un dubbio e dando un consiglio... non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto

----------

## deneb4

non è colpa dei 64 bit...sto su un'altro cdlive a 64bit ...e tutto funziona...a questo punto...proverò a copiarmi tutti i file di configurazione, guardo i prog utilizzati, copio i driver usati, provo a compilare il kernel con lo stesso .config... e ci dovrei essere!!!

----------

## deneb4

SIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!

Ci stavo diventando scemo!!!

anzi ci sono diventato scemo!!!

Erano mesi che provavo invano..e finalmente...dopo vari ban su tutti i canali di linux nel mondo dopo milioni di topic su tutti i siti di linux dell'universo, dopo che mi hanno segato ad un'esame perchè ho passato tutti i giorni precedenti davanti al pc.... ce l'ho fatta!!!!!

La mia WIRELESS funziona e vi sto scrivendo dal mio portatile SENZA FILI  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come ho fatto?? ho utilizzato il kernel del livecd...ma credo che la differenza l'abbia fatta l'atmel firmware 1.2 

Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno continuato a rispondere a tutti quelli a cui ho rotto le scatole!!!

----------

